# Patti is getting closer;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My 2 year old kinder doe Patti is due January 2nd. Her bag is very full, and there was a little discharge tonight when I put her in. Her ligs are mush. She is bred to my oberhasli buck Charlie, so I'm a little concerned about birthing problems, but she seems to be about the same size as my other kinder who gave birth in August. More to come on this thread once I see more progression. Also, I'll try to get a pic of her tomorrow morning she's camera shy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

WooHoo! Will be watchin this thread


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

What is a kinder again?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

AnnieP said:


> What is a kinder again?


A Pygmy/Nubian

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinder_(goat)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks nygoatmom I was just about to answer..;-) I think I'll go and check once before bed. I don't think anything will happen tonight, but you never know.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks! Sounds like the kids will be a neat combination!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking AnnieP. It was accidental though, my buck Charlie decided he needed a date and jumped through the electric fence and bam choose Patti....,


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, nothing yet, I'm not too surprised. She was just happily laying there chewing her cud as if to say what's up mom, I wasn't expecting you until breakfast...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

A little more discharge today, but nothing major. Her bag is getting oh so full. Sorry no pics yet, I kept leaving my phone inside the house...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so here she is. Yeah not a close up though as she was stuck inside yesterday since it was raining all day, she was more than happy to get outside today. It's her birthday today she's 2 and she is due tomorrow, but I think she had a few days to go yet. Her ligs appear to be gone but no more discharge. Udder is full but can be a bit more full. Happy Birthday Patti I hope your kid/kids come SOON;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay Patti, I know you are getting miserable so hey, you can have those kids any time.... I know they are alive and well, as one kicked me earlier tonight..... I think there is 2, but not 100% sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you know her due date?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet she goes soon then.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's very pretty


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it might be today;-) She's hanging around the barn an awful lot, which isn't typical for her, and her udder is oh so full... I'm going to put her in the kidding pen here in an hour or so.... I hope to see a baby or babies soon;-)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oohhh! exciting!!! happy kidding!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: Happy kidding


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yay so exciting!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She is stretching, moaning, and having some contractions. She was MORE THAN HAPPY to go into a pen by herself. I will be checking hourly..;-)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see those kids!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yay! Be sure to post pics!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yay, something to look forward to tonight while I'm not sleeping.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Quick question for you all. Do you think a heat lamp is necessary? It will get down to the high 20's early 30's. I think it might be nice for mom too... Heading back out now;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I turn on the heat lamp for newborns whenever the temps are below 32 degrees. If nothing else, the heat helps dry them faster. Plus, I figure it's easier to keep them warm than it is to try to warm them up.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I set the heat lamp up.. Here she is she's pushing, getting a chair....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

OOO how exciting!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You remember what I told you about Ober babies out of a small doe?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

[ QUOTE=goathiker;1585911]You remember what I told you about Ober babies out of a small doe?[/QUOTE]

Yes, but do I wait for the bubble to show?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

On the edge of my seat!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, just as soon as you see bubble use one finger to make sure that there's two hooves and a nose. Don't wait until the kids are all smashed up together. If there's two hooves and a nose ,then it's good. Let her work them out to the forehead. If she stops there for too long, run your finger over the kids head to stretch the skin back and over that wide forehead. Then wait until she pops the kid out to the neck. At that point pull one leg gently but firmly in a smooth motion out and down to cock the shoulders. You'll feel the 'click' when the shoulders are cocked. 

Pming my phone number just in case...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hoping all is going well ray:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I second that! :kidred::kidblack::kidblue:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Me, three!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, how many do you see






!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome :stars: I see 3!!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yayy!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

All girls??


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it's 2 girls and a boy. I will double check in daylight hours;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome...I am so happy she finally kidded


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice, she did a good job...I want the boy...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Very nice, she did a good job...I want the boy...


Cool, do you want him intact?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> Well, how many do you see


Three I think! Congratulations, Janeen! That is fabulous! :clap: :clap: I think they are cute - hell, what am I saying? They are baby goats, of course they are cute! :slapfloor:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> I think it's 2 girls and a boy. I will double check in daylight hours;-)


Good idea! :laugh: I swear mine can spontaneously change sex just to mess me up! :shrug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Good idea! :laugh: I swear mine can spontaneously change sex just to mess me up! :shrug:


 Yeah, but it's funny how doelings change to bucklings and almost never the other way around...

I'll PM you Janeen...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha! I checked several times tonight, but yes I will check in the daylight, just to make sure;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well just got done checking on mom and triplets. I don't think my oberhasli buck is the father, because all the kiddos have waddles. The mom doesn't have waddles, and neither does Charlie my ober buck.. Now I'm wondering when Snoopy (my kinder buck) got to her. Weird, I mean her due date was yesterday, so I did see the interaction of course, but it wasn't with Snoopy.... I have a very sneaky buck...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Or a goat with the waddles removed.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry I missed it but congrats! :stars:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, I'm kinda thinking maybe both kinder and ober dads... Is that possible? Here are some more pics.. In the daylight. The boy has floppy ears, the girls have airplane ears. The boy has longer legs, and then one girl she has a patch of chocolate brown, she's the second pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do they all still have wattles?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Do they all still have wattles?


Yes they do.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, so sweet....so you think they are kinderxkinder? and one is kinder/ober?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Awww, so sweet....so you think they are kinderxkinder? and one is kinder/ober?


All 3 of them have waddles, but the boys legs are definitely longer, so I'm going to assume they are just kinder because of the waddles.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whatever they are...they are cute


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there is a DNA test for things like this... Not sure how much it costs, though.


----------

